# Changing the color display of the forum



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Sep 21, 2008)

*Can we get back the option of changing the skin or color display of the forum like how it was before the forum was upgraded? If not, then it's fine, but I was just wondering.

Thanks!!*


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Sep 22, 2008)

It would be nice to see another color besides the blue.


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been asking this ever since the upgrade.  Nothing has been done yet.  I wonder what the problem is.


----------



## beverly (Sep 24, 2008)

We are working on it, remember rome wasn't built in a day  some options that we have here do not come with the forum, and are customized. thanks for you patience


----------



## lana (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for addressing this. I also wonder, although I love the picture, if I'm surfing - not at home - the LHCF Header up there really draws attention (the blue pic with the pretty women smiling), it would be GREAT if we can decrease the header once we log on. Is that possible? I could surf more often.

Lana


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 25, 2008)

lana said:


> Thank you for addressing this. I also wonder, although I love the picture, if I'm surfing - not at home - the LHCF Header up there really draws attention (the blue pic with the pretty women smiling),* it would be GREAT if we can decrease the header once we log on. Is that possible? *I could surf more often.
> 
> Lana



I hope this can be an option. When I'm taking a break at work...and I click on a page I have to keep scrolling down really fast to get the header out of view. I disable the avatars and siggies, but I can't do anything about the banner.


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 25, 2008)

lol i hate blue!


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2008)

lana said:


> Thank you for addressing this. I also wonder, although I love the picture, if I'm surfing - not at home - the LHCF Header up there really draws attention (the blue pic with the pretty women smiling), it would be GREAT if we can decrease the header once we log on. Is that possible? I could surf more often.
> 
> Lana


 It sure does
This has been a huge annoyance for me.


----------



## shtow (Oct 17, 2008)

I HATE BLUE TOO!


----------



## ClassicChic (Feb 24, 2009)

Any updates on this?


----------

